# Need some advice on GoPro Hero 3 Black Edition



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 5, 2013)

I need some advice on the 2 below versions:

1. GoPro HERO3: Black Edition Camera
2. GoPro HERO3: Black Edition Camera Surf Kit 

Both are the same camera and also priced the same i.e. $400 ... but one comes with some extra stuff for mounting on to the surf board. The other one is basically the same thing without the surfboard mounts.

I do not intended to use it for surfing as I do not surf.
I will be using it for slow-motion video footage in dry, dusty desert landscapes and occasionally offshore for our company's rig fleet from a chopper ... the camera will be mounted on my 4X4 off-road vehicle ... and sometimes on a helmet while descending into sink holes and in the chopper going to offshore rigs.

Now my questions for your advice:
1. Can the surfboard mounts be used on a 4X4 off road vehicle? 
if not
2. What kind of additional attachments do I need to mount it on to a 4X4 off road vehicle?
3. What kind of additional attachments do I need for to mount it on to a safety helmet?

I see several accessories here: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=Hero+Go+Pro&N=0&InitialSearch=yes&sts=ma&Top+Nav-Search=
... but am not sure if they really suit my requirements.
So does anyone have any experience with these or any other mounting/securing accessories, specifically, for GoPro Hero 3 camera, that worked well for you?
I did google and youtube but can't seem to make up my mind as I am uncertain about the ease of usage of these accessories. 

I do not wish to buy any other alternative cameras, unless they can do everything that a GoPro Hero 3 Black Edition can do and cost $400 or less (excluding accessories of course) ... so any advice specific to my above questions is highly appreciated.

Thank in advance


----------



## iKenndac (Feb 5, 2013)

I can't comment on attaching it to a helmet because I've never done it, but for attaching it to a vehicle I'd recommend a decent suction cup mount. 

If you get the tripod mount adapter for the GoPro, you won't be limited to GoPro-specific accessories. I have a suction cup mount designed for cameras with the standard tripod mount, and I've had that thing at well over 100mph (on a private track) and it stays nice and firm.


----------



## jerome2710 (Feb 5, 2013)

I would not use the surf mount on a car, I don't think it's strong enough.

The suction cup is highly recommended. I have the Hero 2 myself and keeping in mind that the Hero 3 suction cup has a lower profile, I think it's really great.
You can stick it on a window, on the car body itself or anything smooth and sturdy.

For the 4x4 vehicle, does it have a rollbar or something? Maybe a bull bar?
You can use the rollbar or handle bar mount (a bit smaller I believe) to mount the GoPro to your vehicle.
Again, the suction cup is great too. But I do tend to use a safety lanyard, just in case.

I did not buy any additional attachments to mount the GoPro to my skiing helmet. The adhesive mount are really really strong. Stick one on your helmet and use the j-hook buckle.
Yet, the helmet solution is not very steady while skiing. But I might just go to fast..

Good luck!
If you have any questions, please ask them.


----------



## emag (Feb 5, 2013)

Ditto on the suction cup mount, it's stupid strong. I've used it on a motorcycle at, um, a 'tad' in excess of the posted limit and on a catamaran hull. Rock solid. I also attach a lanyard. And I second the tripod mount adapter.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks emag and jerome2710.
Any particular brand of suction cup mount you recommend? ... which ones are you using?


----------



## jerome2710 (Feb 5, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Thanks emag and jerome2710.
> Any particular brand of suction cup mount you recommend? ... which ones are you using?



Just the GoPro ones! 

http://gopro.com/camera-mounts/suction-cup


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 6, 2013)

I use the tripod mount, and I also have a magnetic base meant for antennas, but it uses the same mounting screw size to it works as a tripod base.

And don't forget cable ties.... very versatile.... get the black ones as they are less prone to snapping than the white or colored ones. They are also UV resistant.... but then you won't be using one long enough for it to matter. A safety lanyard can come in handy if things go wrong.

Then we have my magnet mount onto a stunt kite.... Two VERY strong magnets sandwitching the kite fabric and a small sheet of plastic (for rigidity).... camera tie wrapped to the bottom magnet.... As has been said, if you can't do it with Duct Tape or Magnets, then it's just not worth doing


----------

